# New Haircut



## courtneyCORPSE (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok, so this is my hair now.
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l2...t=169c68b9.jpg
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l2...ourtneyxxx.jpg

But i'm getting my haircut like this
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l2...e/a96ea3a0.jpg
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l2...e/3eada058.jpg
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l2...e/932cc354.jpg


Will it look ok on me??


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 16, 2007)

I think it will look great on you!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Aug 16, 2007)

I hope so.


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 16, 2007)

that's a super cute cut! I think it'll look great on you.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 16, 2007)

When are you getting it cut?  Update us with some pics!


----------



## blondebunny76 (Aug 16, 2007)

My haircut  looks a lot like that.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 16, 2007)

I think your hair has enough body that it will look very nice and full. If it were on me and my limp bizkit hair...yea it would be yucky


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm getting it cut on thursday.
And I tease my hair. :]


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 20, 2007)

Im sure it will look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I used to have it like that and its soooooo fun and easy to maintain. I loved it!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 22, 2007)

I think it'll look great! I love that style, I wish I could do it!


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 23, 2007)

Awhh, i love your hair! The 'coon tail is adorable. (Gryffindor colors!).

But I like the last picture best. I think it'll be AMAZAAAANG.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 23, 2007)

I think that haircut will be cute.  There aren't many people who don't look good with an angled bob.  It's so flattering and chic.


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Sep 7, 2007)

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l2...e/0fc320ec.jpg


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! It looks great.  How do you like it?


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Sep 10, 2007)

I love it.
It styles so easily


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 10, 2007)

You look so gorgeous!  Great choice!  I like it!


----------



## n_c (Sep 10, 2007)

Cute hair cut on you.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 10, 2007)

That's cute, i think it'll look really good on ya.


----------



## punkysus (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, and I'm being completely honest. I'm confident that it will look fabulous on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're one of the very few women that can pull it off.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 10, 2007)

i think itll look great! i did this to my hair in the fall of 05 after i saw it in a victorias secret catalogue..i liked it a lott but i also had like, blunt bangs with mine and that was the only stinky part, growing them out! but im sure you look great! keep us updated!


----------



## Arachne911 (Sep 12, 2007)

I love it...you are beautiful.


----------



## jenii (Sep 13, 2007)

It'll definitely look better than it does on her!

But seriously, I think it'll be cute on you.

ETA: Just saw the picture of you after getting the haircut. It looks AMAZING on you! Well done!


----------

